# Anyone for tennis?



## seline (Jul 1, 2014)

I am looking to play tennis regularly so don't know if any groups play or if anyone can recommend a club etc?

I live in Zamalek and wouldn't say I am good but no mug either!!

Drop me a PM if anyone interested.


----------



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

Get Seline, I new to this forum, was looking for a tennis partner in zamalek and boom, found your post haha. I am 28 y.o male, grew up in canada and recently moved back to Egypt. I am a member at gezira club in zamalek. They have nice clay courts there, a lot of them. If you're still looking for a regular tennis partner, i'd be really interested. I am at a 3.0 tennis rating i would say. So I can rally well but still need some work. Let me know if you're still interested, if your not a member at gezira club, I believe it is 50 pounds to get in when your with me. The court is 20 pound rental but thats my gift, i'd just be really happy to have a consistant tennis partner.


----------



## seline (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi
I like to play sometime if you are still interested. But as i mentioned before i am not that good. If you are interested we can also play squash as well. I haven't been playing both for so long. How bout you? Anyway if we can't play up to our expectations we will talk about it..


----------



## Daprince86 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi seline, don't worry. I am no roger federer. As long as we can keep some sort of rally going, we're ok. We'll give it a shot. I am a little bit busy these days but maybe sometime next week we could give it a go. We can try squash as well, never played it before but it looks fun. Just dont squash me lol. I'll pm you my number, you could watsapp me if you like.


----------

